
Songs for Entrepreneurs - revorad
http://blogs.balsamiq.com/peldi/2011/09/15/songs-for-entrepreneurs/
======
alexlafreniere
There is a lack of rap in these suggestions, and it's a problem. My two
entrepreneur-related favorites:

1\. "Ima Boss"- Meek Mill Feat. Rick Ross
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nW4Acfqzpz4>

2\. "You Ain't Got Nothing On Me" - Lil Wayne ft. Juelz Santana and Fabulous
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5iJ1673r1o&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5iJ1673r1o&feature=related)

Anything by Rick Ross or Lil Wayne never fails to get me motivated to do some
work.

------
ramanujan
Intriguing Possibilities, by Trent Reznor, from The Social Network

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vvs4__2XRI>

Amazed this wasn't the first one listed, in fact!

~~~
revorad
That's only for 19-year olds working on mobisociofoto apps. Peldi's got a real
business :-P

------
jorangreef
Takin' Care Of Business by Bachman-Turner Overdrive:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ch7X2Zisxu4&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ch7X2Zisxu4&feature=related)

~~~
Roboprog
:-) Hope you're not workin' at nuthin' all day, though.

------
kschua
I always enjoyed this particular song from my favourite composer Diane Warren
when I am feeling down "When I am Back On My Feet Again"
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdsq2bJxkG8>

------
riordan
For me it's always The Underdog by Spoon
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1hZVDLkJDc>

I've never heard a song that better sums up the feeling of building something
incredible.

------
saurabh
This one seems to be missing from the list

Don't stop me now - Queen <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgzGwKwLmgM>

------
Roboprog
I'm going to date myself, I guess.

"Best I can", Queensryche

"Circumstances" / "Something for nothing", Rush

------
scrrr
I was expecting hip hop for some reason..

~~~
revorad
Oh yes, Ben Horowitz's blog always has some.

------
klbarry
"Poor Jack" from the Nightmare before Christmas:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXXOO3Wd_5Q>. One of the best songs for this
purpose ever, it never fails to pick you up.

